# Not Your Normal Outback Rally



## bikerdude&dudette (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello all... We have a micro-mini ralley (2 outbackers) for thanksgiving at Cheatam Annex (Yourktown Naval Weapons Station) Newport News Virginia.... rates are cheap and there is golf to boot, as well as pier fishing and fresh water lakes...bring your own adult beverage and a side. Children will be cooked.. ooops, we will deep fry 4 turkeys. New playground for the turkeys.. I mean, children. Anyone interested just let us know, we look forward to sharing our stomping ground with others.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

bikerdude&dudette said:


> Hello all... We have a micro-mini ralley (2 outbackers) for thanksgiving at Cheatam Annex (Yourktown Naval Weapons Station) Newport News Virginia.... rates are cheap and there is golf to boot, as well as pier fishing and fresh water lakes...bring your own adult beverage and a side. Children will be cooked.. ooops, we will deep fry 4 turkeys. New playground for the turkeys.. I mean, children. Anyone interested just let us know, we look forward to sharing our stomping ground with others.


We might be in for this if we can get in. How do we reserve since it is on post? There is another family that talked about joining us too. What do we need to do? Where are you guys in Southern VA?

Darlene


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

bikerdude&dudette said:


> Hello all... We have a micro-mini ralley (2 outbackers) for thanksgiving at Cheatam Annex (Yourktown Naval Weapons Station) Newport News Virginia.... rates are cheap and there is golf to boot, as well as pier fishing and fresh water lakes...bring your own adult beverage and a side. Children will be cooked.. ooops, we will deep fry 4 turkeys. New playground for the turkeys.. I mean, children. Anyone interested just let us know, we look forward to sharing our stomping ground with others.


We are the other campers for this micro-mini rally. Information on Cheatham Annex: for campers call 757-887-7418. If you want to rent a cabin, which has cable, a/c, and all the amenties except food the number is 757-887-7224. We are there alot and it is a blast. Some of the people at the office that we know fairly well are Bill and Melissa. We still need to talk to them and see about how many sites there are. Steve you started this! hint hint! There are only 19 sties here, and all have full hookups. When you call them they will ask how big your camper is because some of the sites are tiny. Looking forward to it!

Katrina


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

prevish gang said:


> Hello all... We have a micro-mini ralley (2 outbackers) for thanksgiving at Cheatam Annex (Yourktown Naval Weapons Station) Newport News Virginia.... rates are cheap and there is golf to boot, as well as pier fishing and fresh water lakes...bring your own adult beverage and a side. Children will be cooked.. ooops, we will deep fry 4 turkeys. New playground for the turkeys.. I mean, children. Anyone interested just let us know, we look forward to sharing our stomping ground with others.


We might be in for this if we can get in. How do we reserve since it is on post? There is another family that talked about joining us too. What do we need to do? Where are you guys in Southern VA?

Darlene
[/quote]

Darlene, we were at the VA Beach rally with you this past Easter, had a great time. I believe that you guys are allowed in when camping and stuff. What you will have to do is bring your drivers license and insurance and once at the gate you tell them you will be camping and on what spot you will be on. I am not exactly sure about that, but I bet our buddy Steve can find out when he goes home today and ask Security if that is the proper procedure for civilians entering and camping there for the weekend. It really is lots of fun and the fishing is great off the pier. Hope to see you there. We are located in Newport News, the bikerdudeanddudet are aswell.

Kat and Dave,


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I will check with the DH as Thanksgiving draws nearer and see what his thoughts are. We have 3 weekends of camping coming up, so I don't want to overload him by asking about more right now. This is only a 15 min drive from us though. My MIL always expects us on Thanksgiving, but my BIL got a cabin there and said it is great. Maybe he would want to do that again. I will stay in touch with this thread if we think we can do it. Hope to see you guys again.

Darlene


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Anyone for our 5 year old girl to play with? We are always interested in a trip close to home.


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

We have tons of children for your five year old. Our kids range from 6 to 14 years old. All the kids play fairly well together, considering. The play ground that is out there is right in front of the campsites, which overlooks the golf course. It makes it easier to watch the kids without actually going over to the playground. We just plop our chairs down and can see them with out even moving. Hope you can make it.

Kat and Dave


----------



## bikerdude&dudette (Jul 13, 2007)

samvalaw said:


> Anyone for our 5 year old girl to play with? We are always interested in a trip close to home.


as miss kat says...there are kids for days here to play with (including dave if you can shoot a golf game as good as his) and darlene, yes kat is correct...all you need is a registration, insurance card and inspection card(for those of you in virginia)...we (daves family and ours) just booked our sites and they are kinda wide open right now for then...should be a good time and look forward to seeing anyone brave enough to show up for a 300 yard drive on the golf course

steve


----------



## flynmoose (Mar 8, 2007)

We just did a "drive through" of this campground last weekend (couldn't get a spot) while staying at the KOA (so-so) up the road. Spent the weekend at Busch Gardens.

Nice, quite, small. Typical "industrial" looking depot installation. Golf course looked in decent shape. Sell diesel on base which is nice.

If we are still in the area, we may join you. Do you have to pay a deposit to reserve? I'm a reservist, so won't have a problem getting on base.

We have a 3 1/2 and 2 year old so a little younger than the rest of the gang but they would try to keep up.

Will check with the family to see what the in-law/out-law plans are but I think this would be fun and the weather at Thanksgiving is always a "suprise".

Barry


----------



## bikerdude&dudette (Jul 13, 2007)

bikerdude&dudette said:


> Hello all... We have a micro-mini ralley (2 outbackers) for thanksgiving at Cheatam Annex (Yourktown Naval Weapons Station) Newport News Virginia.... rates are cheap and there is golf to boot, as well as pier fishing and fresh water lakes...bring your own adult beverage and a side. Children will be cooked.. ooops, we will deep fry 4 turkeys. New playground for the turkeys.. I mean, children. Anyone interested just let us know, we look forward to sharing our stomping ground with others.


well the weekend is almost over and the "not your normal outback rally"went GREAT!!! we had 4 outbacks and 2 wanna be's (they are both ordering thiers when they get home they say". for a campground of 19 sites, 4 OUTBACKS WIN!! thanks kat for the good food and dave for the turkey's and to the DW for ...(what was that thing she made???) but really...TANK YOU for all that helped out and showed up...

steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad to hear you had a good time...


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

I have to agree with Steve, an exellent time.

Thanksgiving was warm but the bottom dropped out of the temp by the next day. The wood shed was empty and that gave Steve and I a reason to take the 4x4's out into the woods looking for downed trees. Our walmart portable firepit worked very well, heat and s'mores all in one.

DW's made up a rub for the turkey and Steve and I deep fried the fellar. Friends came over with sweet corn, cheese curds and home made sausage from Iowa. The Outback ovens (with the help of pampered chef oven stones) performed almost as well as the house oven. With all the Outback ovens going at once, the feast was served up warm at the same time.

We spent the rest of the weekend cleaning up, laughing and planning an Outback ski trip in January... until one of our fellow campers told us how cold it really gets on the mountain at Canaan Valley. We may re-think that trip.

We also discovered that our golf scores in 40 degree weather is the same as it is in the summer







.

Dave

PS. We're still doing the laundry from the camping trip, who knew the kids could dirty so many clothes in four days.


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Hey guys, this is Kat and i just went thru some of our Christmas lights, I am betting that our camping trip for Christmas will be just as good. I know the weather will be colder so remind me to bring the electric blanket. How many ******* deer are you going to get. My buck is the animated and the doe is the stand still type. 15 sets of lights i do believe. This one is going to be fun, I cant wait until December. Oh yeah, who is cooking?

KAT (DW)


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> We might be in for this if we can get in. How do we reserve since it is on post?


I have never known of non-mil types getting into a military famcamp. Cheatham, in particular, lists authorized users of the famcamp as "Active, National Guard, Reservists, Retired, 100% DAV, DoD Civilians". However, even DoD civilians are so far down on the priority list, that they often have a difficult time getting a camping spot. A good article on the subject can be found here.


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

vdub is correct but... If any of ya'll were interested in the Thanksgiving rally but thought you couldn't get on base here is the easy answer; Steve, his DW, I or my DW sponsor you. This means we request the camping spots and you reserve them then we submit the names to Pass and ID as us sponsoring you. The day you arrive we meet you and sign the pass getting you on base. Of course, we're responsible for damages if you were to go wacky crazy.

Sounds like a lot but we've done it a few times and it's fairly easy.

We're camping over Christmas week and have four Outback. We're not calling it a micro-mini rally but if any one wants to come out, let me know and I'll get the ball rolling. For now the sites are wide open.

I'm not trying to offend anyone, just hoping to explain the process.
Dave


----------

